# B2B Marketing Consultancy with international focus – looking for Partner SYDNEY



## businesspartner (Dec 4, 2013)

Australian marketing consulting business looking for a business partner. Your background should be in sales and marketing, communications, CRM, business development and have a good understanding of systems.

I don't mind if you're over 50 and looking to make a move from the corporate life, without the start-up worries. I will also consider partnering with an existing complementary business.

*Who are We.*

We are a small hands-on (mainly) B2B marketing services firm with a focus on international clients (US & Europe). 
We've been operating in Australia for 6+ years, prior to that I spent 4 years in the United States developing the business and client base. 
95% of my business is long term business supporting mid-tier US companies. 
I also have a small-cap Australian junior mining exploration ASX listed client with operations in Chile. I would like to expand this line of business. 
FYI - I am also talking to a group in Hamburg who are interested in expanding their B2B offering.

*Why a Partner:*
I have been running this busy business now for over 10 years. I'm very keen to grow the business further and hence looking for an enthusiastic partner who can add value and help to develop the company both in Australia and internationally.

*Advantages: *

Basically, I can operate my business from any city/country. I utilize the best of technology and US based VoIP to serve the clients, plus we have the added advantage of being able to prepare projects overnight (US time), which makes us extremely efficient. 
We don't have any debts; I like to keep the business simple. I own the majority of the software we have developed and use for clients. We also have long time service agreements with two niche web providers with support our client's deliverables. I believe in keeping overheads to an absolute minimum to maintain good business practices, as such, I work from my well established, home office.
As my business is classed as a services export business, as an Australia company, we gain major tax benefits as a result. We can be also eligible for support from annual Export Development support for the Australian government.

If you are interested in discussing this further, please leave a post with your contact details and a short brief, preferably your LinkedIn ID.

Thanks


----------



## businesspartner (Dec 4, 2013)

Sure John,
I am not looking for someone to work for the company, as I hopefully mentioned, I'm looking for a partner who can add value to the business. If you would like to send me your email address, I'll forward you my details, if this is something that might interest you. Cheers


----------

